#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای ریکاوری و مباحثه مربوطه >  > مشکل: مشکل در باز نشدن هارد اکسترنال

## ehsantabli

با سلام من چند روز پیش هاردم را رمز bitlocker در ویندوز 10 گذاشتم حالا در هز ویندوزی (به جز ویندوز 10) رمز را درست وارد می کنم نمی شود باز کرد ارور می دهد 
در ویندوز 10 هم این ارور نمایش می دهد 
مدل هارد اکسترنال wd
لطفا رهنمایی کنید

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## royaali

با سلام دوست عزیز ! 
من آدرس یک فیلم آموزشی برای چک دیسک قرار میدم این دستور را بر اساس این فیلم روی هارد خودتان اجرا کنید امیدوارم مشکلتان حل شود! البته این فیلم در مورد فلش هست ولی روی هارد هم جواب می دهد 



دارای محتوای پنهان

----------

*6373*,*aa89*,*abdanan11*,*Akaf.sadegh*,*ali-reza560*,*amir.plus18*,*arash000*,*bamsi*,*ehsantabli*,*gokhan*,*hosein243*,*hoseyn1258*,*h_jal*,*kck*,*M.hosini*,*maryam_sh*,*mohasalman*,*moji001*,*mrpc14130*,*MZservice*,*p30co1*,*payamjon*,*polestar1367*,*reza_rojin*,*roham2890*,*setam*,*shahram732*,*sinamhc*,*tamiratchi*,*uranuse2*,*yahya1379*,*اسی کاشف*

----------


## reza_rojin

از قسمت device manager هارد رو offline کنید سپس به حالت آنلاین ببرید

----------

